# Carte WiFi pour Modem Sagem F@st 3302



## macarthur (9 Janvier 2007)

Qui pourrait m'indiquer où trouver une carte WiFi pour mon modem Sagem F@st 3302 ?
Mon FAI Cegetel ne peut momenténament (depuis des semaines ! ! !) pas me fournir cette carte. Peut-être existe-il un fournisseur d'accessoires pour cette pièce. Merci à tous et Bonne Année.


----------



## lisa0612 (9 Janvier 2007)

j'ai acheté ma carte WIFI sur ebay, tout marche, mon FAI est CEGETEL aussi


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Janvier 2007)

lisa0612 a dit:


> j'ai achet&#233; ma carte WIFI sur ebay, *tout marche*, mon FAI est CEGETEL aussi



Tu as donc r&#233;solu ton probl&#232;me de Niveau de signal Airport tr&#232;s faible !


----------



## macarthur (10 Janvier 2007)

lisa0612 a dit:


> j'ai acheté ma carte WIFI sur ebay, tout marche, mon FAI est CEGETEL aussi



Merci. Je vais tenter le coup sur Ebay. Si le prix n'est pas probihitif, ça vaut le coup. Encore merci.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Et pourriez vous svp donner les références de la carte ?
Merci


----------

